# Alarm pager? HSUN KO LCA-2000CE



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Can anyone help, I recently found this pager in one of our M/H cupboards problem is I havent a clue how it works, there is not handbook in our m/h file for it , we have a sigma alarm fitted to the van is this linked to it? will it work everywhere i.e abroad or is it on a mobile phone network? 

Is it an alarm pager? if not what is it?I would take a picture of it but I've been unable to post pictures on here since the changes were made  

Thanks in anticipation
Chris


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I have a Toad alarm with a text alert and that works abroad. If it is a text or pager and not been used then you may have to reactivate it with the phone company. You would to need all the info that came with it, as it was possibly registered with somebody else then not sure how you stand with that.

Andy


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*alarm pager*

Mmm thats what I thought I really need the hand book.........might just put it back where I found it lol............all this tektrikery far too complemicated :?


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Chris I had a problem with posting Pictures then I discovered why, It may be same for you.

I have a habit of just going to bottom of page and filling in quick reply, On that there is no place for attachments.

I then discovered that if you scroll further down there are the labels " New Topic " and "Send Reply" if you click the send reply the facility to add pictures appears.

:lol:


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*pager*

Les, I go to add attatchment,browse etc just cant get it to work have given up.................getting too old I think :roll: 
chris


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Ah I think the file may be too big then, It can only be up to 512k Maximum.

You will need to reduce size of it in whatever program you use, ie in windows Paint or such, in mac Preview then in whichever reduce size and then adjust it till below 512k.

Nah Come on mate you are never too Old.

:lol:


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 15, 2007)

This link might help a little.

http://www.strathycruise.com/reviews/index.php?id=27

Maybe try and contact the reviewer, Rikki, on the site, but it is over 5 years old so maybe not much help. Or email the website at [email protected] as they might still be able to point you in the right direction. You never know, worth a go.

Also, the link below might be worth following up as the poster FOXUK seems to know about this system, and this thread was only in 2007, so a good chance of them still being around.

http://www.honda-varadero-uk.org/forum/index.php?topic=5951.0

Good luck, 777.

ps. It looks quite a nice bit of kit, especially if you extend the range by way of the jumper discussed in the second link.


----------



## BIGMILLIE (Jan 30, 2007)

See Ebay item 270373560667	This may be the answer

regards Charles


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*pager*

Thanks guys, yup thats the one....................how do I work it tho ? :? 
Chris


----------

